# What I'd like to see in a hard mode for pok?mon



## Naruto (May 12, 2014)

Seasoned Mode:


No warning for upcoming enemy pok?mon or free swap for protagonist.
Enemy trainers switch pok?mon as needed.
Enemy trainers always have pok?mon with perfect IVs/EVs.
Enemy gym leaders run competitive team setups.


All pok?mon caught in the wild have max IVs.
No normal EV gains (only super training or something analogous to it).
Hidden Power/IVs/EVs displayed in pok?mon stat sheet.
Can purchase items to lower certain IVs one by one (game generates new, legal PID accordingly).

*Result:*


Greater challenge, streamlined experience.
Pok?mon you catch while playing don't become useless once you're capable of breeding perfect pokes.
Evens the playing field for NPCs which have been at a gross disadvantage all along.
Does not teach players bad habits, instead preparing them for online competition.

Will never happen, but if it ever did...

[YOUTUBE]8QfSzgV1q5g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Totally not a cat (May 12, 2014)

That actually sounds easier, since you'd get much more access to perfect, stronger pokemon. Gamefreak needs to improve the AI and that'd pretty much sum it all up.
Many trainers (specially relevant ones) don't have random ass movesets anymore, but most aren't in the same depth as competitive ones.


----------



## Naruto (May 12, 2014)

Totally not a cat said:


> That actually sounds easier, since you'd get much more access to perfect, stronger pokemon.



It would cut time out of what I personally consider to be a rather tedious process, even if it is less so in X/Y, but I think the challenge would be greater.

NPC trainers that aren't fucking stupid? That sounds wonderful. And not getting info on whats switching in and having them switch out and actually play stuff like spikes and stealth rock and whatnot?


----------



## Sunrider (May 12, 2014)

Posting only to say...

/cosigned


----------



## BiNexus (May 12, 2014)

Changing battle mode to set deals with your first bullet. 

However, I don't agree with some of the things you want, as they would make things faaaar too easy. The max IV one in particular; maybe if, in some areas, the Pok?mon had a max IV in *one* stat, that would be relayed to the player by an NPC (e.g. "I heard that the attack of the Pok?mon in this lake was a sight to behold!", etc.). Some, more special areas could have Pok?mon with more than 1 max IV. Also, there could be areas where the Pok?mon have 0 IV in a stat, or 30, etc. I agree with making higher Iv'd pokes more accessible, but I don't think simply gift wrapping max IV'd pokes is the answer; there should still be some work involved if you want them.

Rather than no normal EV gains, there should be more options to completely wipe a Pok?mon's current EVs, or at least 1 of them. Either one super berry, or a host of them (as there are currently berries that reduce EVs to increase happiness). Battling in the wild makes sense for gaining evs, as you're gaining battle experience first hand and adapting to the traits of the things you're fighting. 

I think adding HP stats is pretty pointless; not many pokes need it and there are already HP identifiers in the games. EVs are also easy to keep track of and my suggestion for certain IV specific areas help with getting the specific IV one wants. If you consider IVs to be like one's genes, which are passed down from your parent, it doesn't make sense for there to be something that so easily alters them.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 12, 2014)

I'm all for anything that removes grind. I don't like grinding.  

To be honest I'm tired of trade evo's too, can I just fucking evolve my Pokemon without having to have a trust worthy friend? Cause that would be great.   

I get it was used to encourage trading but really now, there's no longer a need, there's no reason not to use wonder trade once in a while or stuff like that.


----------



## Island (May 12, 2014)

The AI _does_ need to learn to switch out more. Case in point, taking a Truant Durant into the Battle Maison.

The only problem with good competitive teams is that the AI would need to know how to do certain setups, e.g. know to Dragon Dance before Outraging or know to Sunny Day before Solar Beam. In the Battle Maison, we _have_ competitive Pok?mon, but the AI is unable to be as effective as it otherwise could be. It still uses moves randomly, and moves like Baton Pass or used haphazardly without any real forethought to who is being switched in.

The issue seems more like a limitation rather than something the developers just didn't want to put in.

I agree, though. It'd be fun if there was more challenge in the story.


----------



## Lortastic (May 12, 2014)

The E4 would be truly hard if it got the Battle Tower treatment.

All monsters above a certain level get set to level 50 and no item use. Also I don't know why they started the 4 Pokemon trend for the E4 but they should put it back to 5.


----------



## Stunna (May 12, 2014)

This should be implemented.

I would never use it... but it should be an option.


----------



## Kazu (May 12, 2014)

I'm all for anything that makes the game easier to make competitive level pokes. Because IV breeding is a hassle, even with friend safari dittos (which I can't seem to find). But I suppose it's not too bad when you have to breed for nature+egg moves. 

And for a more challenging story mode is welcome too.


----------



## Kirito (May 13, 2014)

Hard mode? Nuzlocke? I remember reading something about no HP, level, or EXP gauges, no little pokeballs that signal how many Pokemon your opponent has, and your only clue about low health would be the beeping music.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 13, 2014)

Kirito said:


> Hard mode? Nuzlocke? I remember reading something about no HP, level, or EXP gauges, no little pokeballs that signal how many Pokemon your opponent has, and your only clue about low health would be the beeping music.



That just seems inconvenient.  

It would be a false difficulty increase like games that offer a new difficulty where the enemies just have more hp and do more damage.


----------

